# Retractable Awning?



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't have any experience with them, but you can try: http://www.sunsetter.com/


----------



## Keith01 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hartford said:


> Mary my Sunsetter was a wall mount. There is information on this site about roof installations.
> www.SunSetterDealer.net
> 
> Look under Installation Questions


Thank You Hartford! I been going crazy trying to figure out a way to set up my sunsetter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Keith01 (Sep 11, 2009)

I see Sunsetter has a new fabric upgrade to acrylic fabric. Which is better the laminate or the acrylic?
Thanks
Keith


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just to share with all of those who have posted on this subject: I am visiting my daughter in Fairbanks, Alaska and from the rear of the hosue she lives in we can see across the river the back of other homes. On four of the five homes we see, there are retractable awnings, not sure what brand, but they are there. They are having an unusually warm September, temps in the mid 60's-low 70's, now and these awnings are rolled out each morning (back of homes face west) and rolled in each evening. One home appears to have a motorized unit, the others have the crank-by-hand units. SO-it's evident that these type awnings will work even up here. I had to ask about what happens when the snow season hits, and one neighbor, on this side, stated that they are not hurt as the snow here is so light, and the units are under the eaves of the home. Just my 2¢ worth, David.


----------



## mradam (Sep 18, 2009)

One thing that really should be noted here. If you leave your retractable awning out in high winds or a storm it will be damaged. The two folding arms will likely break in storm conditions, and can swing into the window or doorway, causing more damage. I installed awnings for 3 years for a local company and every single retractable service call we had was after a storm/high winds, and the Home owner had forgotten to run it back in. 
Retract awnings are great, just be aware of the risks. 

They do make automatic rain and wind sensors for retractables that run it in for you. Nice extra feature.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It strikes me as incredibly amazing that Mary01 and Hartford have the same IP address. Nothing short of pathetic. Shame on you for wasting the good peoples' time that actually tried to assist you. Go advertise somewhere else...Actually, I think I'll just ban you both since you're the same person. :thumbdown:

I'd have left the posts up to illustrate to everyone what the scam was, but didn't want the advertising to continue to exist here.


----------

